# Six minute walk test



## schmsuz (Oct 31, 2012)

What is the correct  code for the 6 minute walk test?  The test is being done for patients with congestive heart failure.  Can 94620 be billed (pre and post spirometry is not done)?  Or is 94761 the correct code?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## jewlz0879 (Nov 8, 2012)

You could go with 94620 if the 6-minute walk test was a _pulmonary stress testI_; I would not use 94761, that just seem way off. 

Have you considered 93015? That is a _cardiovascular stress test_. 

Maybe inquire with the physician which test meets what he performed if you're unsure.


----------

